# Breadstick



## francescaroberta

Hi everybody,
how would you write "breadsticks with palm oil" in Japanese? 

Thank you!


----------



## cheshire

Do you mean "breadsticks fried with palm oil"? Then 

パーム油で揚げたパン
椰子油の揚げパン
やし油のスティックパン
椰子油のスティックブレッド
パームオイルのスティックブレッド


----------



## Flaminius

Translating the word as ブレッドスティック is, in my experience, a more common practise.


----------



## francescaroberta

No, the palm oil is in the dough, and then they are baked (probably you know the Italian "grissini"  !)
We've found the translitteration グリッシーニ, is it commonly used in Japan?

Thank you very much!




cheshire said:


> Do you mean "breadsticks fried with palm oil"? Then
> 
> パーム油で揚げたパン
> 椰子油の揚げパン
> やし油のスティックパン
> 椰子油のスティックブレッド
> パームオイルのスティックブレッド


----------



## Captain Haddock

Google returns 118,000 results for グリッシーニ (mostly gourmet and recipe sites from the looks of it), so that's probably acceptable.


----------



## francescaroberta

Thank you Captain Haddock! So, how would you translate " グリッシーニ  with palm oil"? 
Thank you for your patience!!


----------



## Captain Haddock

Along the lines of Cheshire's original suggestions, perhaps やし油のグリッシーニ.


----------



## francescaroberta

Thank you!


----------



## cheshire

グリッシーニは知名度はまだまだ低いけどカタカナでそのまま訳したほうがいいですよ。
「やし油」よりも「パーム油」のほうがずっと多いよ。

*「パーム油のグリッシーニ」*

（グリッシーニはYamaya で買って食べたことがあるけど、鶏の骨みたいに硬く、しかも乾燥してたなー。 ）


----------



## francescaroberta

Could you please explain in english?
thank you!


----------



## cheshire

Grissini e non famosi, pero e meglio traducirlo diretto comme sa.
"pa-mu yu" e meglio als "yashi yu"

(Io a mangiato i grissini pero li non mi piace, il est duro!)


----------

